# Quick Snacks



## kevjacko

Right then ladies and gents. Thought I'd start this thread off so folk can add to it and share ideas for literally a 'quick snack'. Last night after overstaying our welcome and abusing the hospitality (again) of the cherished landlords at our local hostelry, Mrs Kevjacko and myself at 2am decided we needed food before retiring for the remainder of the evening. We are due to shop today so the fridge was pretty empty therefore ingredients limited. This is what I knocked up.

Fried up a handful of chopped mushrooms in butter and garlic

Toasted a few slices of bread on one side

Spread mushrooms evenly over untoasted side of bread

Topped with a good handful of mature Cheddar cheese

Sprinkled a little Worcester sauce over the top

Grilled until cheese melted and starts to golden

There you go. Quick easy takes no doing and just makes a change from bog standard cheese on toast. Anyone got quick n easy snacks they either have regularly, or knock up when under the influence, and think 'hey that works'.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Garlic in the northeast, Kev, what's going on, man? The only time I heard of that was when Dracula came ashore in the form of a black dog at Kettleness Point near Whitby. The stinking stuff saved a few folk that night.

Forget that southern pretentiousness and stick to the tried and tested HP.

John T


----------



## Ron Dean

Not unlike your recipe kevjacko.
I too fry the mushrooms with chopped garlic in butter. My finish under the grill is a topping of blue stilton drizzled with sherry wine vinegar. If I'm lucky on my early morning walk, (a habit from when I used to walk the dog/dogs) I've managed to gather some field mushrooms - then I find my quickly prepared breakfast, even more satisfying. (Thumb)

Ron.


----------



## chadburn

Sorry Kev I like the rest (Welsh Rabbit) but you can keep the Fungi which I cannot stand the smell of never mind eat it. Toasted Garlic bread with cheese is my favourite snack, keeps that black dog away.


----------



## Duncan112

Love my sauteed mushrooms on toast - if you fancy something a little thicker (or the mushrooms have lain too long in the fridge and are turning to water in the pan) a packet of mushroom "Cupasoup" in the mix works wonders!!


----------



## alan ward

Baked beans,eaten cold straight from the tin with the addition of tobasco sauce,sea salt and ground black pepper.Only to be eaten when horribly p***sed


----------



## Farmer John

trotterdotpom said:


> tried and tested HP.
> 
> John T


Ah, I wish that were true, it has been altered (reduced salt , amongst other things). I threw the last bottle away, it was very disappointing.


----------



## William Clark8

*Snacks*

You can"t beat a Cheese and Jam sarnie(Eat)


----------



## Ron Dean

William Clark8 said:


> You can"t beat a Cheese and Jam sarnie(Eat)


Got to be Strawberry Jam for me, and a mature cheddar.(==D)

Ron.


----------



## Farmer John

Cheese, salad cream and peanut butter sarnie is good, as is marmite and bananas.

The traditional thing is, put the chip pan on, pass out and burn the house down, but that is much more than a snack.


----------



## kevjacko

The daughters just chipped in with peanut butter on plain digestive biscuit. But hey why not go the whole hog and have it on a chocolate one.


----------



## Ron Stringer

Before we married, I called at my wife's parents' house to collect her for an evening out. Her younger brother was in the kitchen eating a sandwich and he offered me one. When asked what was in it he held it out towards me and said, "Mashed potato." 

He was quite put out when I declined the offer and later told my wife that she should have nothing to do with me because I was too 'stuck up'.


----------



## Duncan112

Peanut butter and cheese sarnie, don't knock it until you've tried it I was very surprised how nice it is.


----------



## Farmer John

Duncan112 said:


> Peanut butter and cheese sarnie, don't knock it until you've tried it I was very surprised how nice it is.


See #10, the salad cream adds a little class.


----------



## rab.m.

Spread a soft morning roll thickly with butter and brown sauce put your favourite scotch pie on roll more HP and consume.(==D)
PS If your lucky enough to stay in the Kingdom of Fife may I suggest you get the ingredients from Stewarts of Buckhaven bakers.
Rab.m.


----------



## kevjacko

rab.m. said:


> Spread a soft morning roll thickly with butter and brown sauce put your favourite scotch pie on roll more HP and consume.(==D)
> PS If your lucky enough to stay in the Kingdom of Fife may I suggest you get the ingredients from Stewarts of Buckhaven bakers.
> Rab.m.


Nice one Rab. Definitely not for those with a high cholesterol count I'm guessing.


----------



## notnila

kevjacko said:


> Nice one Rab. Definitely not for those with a high cholesterol count I'm guessing.


In Fife that IS the healthy option!!!!!(Jester)


----------



## TOM ALEXANDER

What's wrong with a nice BIG slice of deep dish apple pie with a nice thick slice of very old cheddar on top?? Snack and dessert all in one!.
(Thumb)(Thumb)(Thumb)


----------



## Alex Salmond

Thought I d wandered into the Cannabis thread by mistake !!(EEK) just saying like but hey if you guys want to talk midnight snacks no worries ..fine by me(Smoke)


----------



## ferrandou

A spliff and a Cadbury's Flake Alex???


----------



## ALAN TYLER

Cold tin of soup or baked beans or the wifes favourite Crisp sandwiches!


----------



## Farmer John

Cold baked beans are quite good, they often seem better than when heated up.


----------



## narra

Supper on the O Boats in the 50s was always Plum Jam andCheese had. To be Plum!!! Narra


----------



## Samsette

narra said:


> Supper on the O Boats in the 50s was always Plum Jam andCheese had. To be Plum!!! Narra


Greengage perhaps?[=P]


----------



## spongebob

For a quick sneaky snack from the fridge try a large iceberg lettuce leaf wrapped to conceal a huge chunk of tasty cheddar.
They think that you are eating healthy low fat and calorie bite.

Bob


----------



## Denis Picot

Procure a square shallow "Tupperware" plastic type container ( the size of a slice of bread ), throw in two eggs, mix up a bit.....into microwave for one minute only. Two pcs toast, sliced onion & tomato and voilá.........great snack in 2 mins. No washing up.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Do you eat the Tupperwear thingo?

John T


----------



## Varley

John, isn't tupperwear a condition of interest amongst sheep farmers?


----------



## Pat McCardle

Toast with English mustard, peanut butter and topped off with Cranberry sauce / Jelly and if on deck of a supply vessel in winter this goes well with a hot cup of Bovril or marmite!! These days I wear 'Glass' oilskins!


----------



## Denis Picot

Ref #27 & #28, I have been out of the U.K. for 30 years and do not know if you have Tupperware which is the commercial name for " plastic" dishes/containers of various sizes and shapes which one can use in the microwave/fridge. If thou art extracting the "Michael", then go for it. TTFN.


----------



## William Clark8

Pat McCardle said:


> Toast with English mustard, peanut butter and topped off with Cranberry sauce / Jelly and if on deck of a supply vessel in winter this goes well with a hot cup of Bovril or marmite!! These days I wear 'Glass' oilskins!


You'll no beat either a 'Farfar Bridie' with or without 'Ingins'
(can have them either hot or cold) or a Wallaces 'Peh'
(Eat)[=P]


----------



## trotterdotpom

Denis Picot said:


> Ref #27 & #28, I have been out of the U.K. for 30 years and do not know if you have Tupperware which is the commercial name for " plastic" dishes/containers of various sizes and shapes which one can use in the microwave/fridge. If thou art extracting the "Michael", then go for it. TTFN.


Have we caused offence with our attempts at humour? Sorry about that.

I was referring to the fact that you said there was no requirement for washing up, yet you had messed up a Tupperwear container.

David seems to be making a connection between "tupping" and Tupperwear. "Tupping", at least in Yorkshire, is "sheep shagging" (sheep only participating).

John T


----------



## John Rogers

No doubt about it,John T knows his sheep.


----------



## trotterdotpom

John Rogers said:


> No doubt about it,John T knows his sheep.


Aaaawwwww, ewe guys!

John T

PS Just a thought, could the origin of the word "tuppence" be as a "fee for service"?


----------



## Varley

Alas, I am undone.


----------



## Denis Picot

Ref #26. Definitely no offence taken. Now understand part of the northern lingo....Ta.
You were right about the washing up !! I thought that someone would spot that tiny error.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Thanks Denis.

John T


----------



## kevjacko

I have my breakfast, peanut butter on toast while driving to work. Recently I am dropping my boy off who has started a joinery apprenticeship his breakfast of choice is 'peanut butter AND nutella spread' on toast. He claims it's delicious.


----------



## Robert Hilton

spongebob said:


> For a quick sneaky snack from the fridge try a large iceberg lettuce leaf wrapped to conceal a huge chunk of tasty cheddar.
> They think that you are eating healthy low fat and calorie bite.
> 
> Bob


What kind of wine goes with that, or any of the preceding?


----------



## Hamish Mackintosh

rab.m. said:


> Spread a soft morning roll thickly with butter and brown sauce put your favourite scotch pie on roll more HP and consume.(==D)
> PS If your lucky enough to stay in the Kingdom of Fife may I suggest you get the ingredients from Stewarts of Buckhaven bakers.
> Rab.m.


Scotch pie?Thats known as a Horse and Rabbit pie out here in the hinterlands, 50/50/ one Horse one Rabbit


----------



## William Clark8

Hamish Mackintosh said:


> Scotch pie?Thats known as a Horse and Rabbit pie out here in the hinterlands, 50/50/ one Horse one Rabbit


An Aberdeen' Butterie' now that's hard to beat(Eat)(==D)


----------



## cueball44

Once in my teenage years, I went round to one of my friends house (his dad was an old seaman), I was invited into the kitchen, Billy, my friends dad pulled open the oven door on the large black cast iron range and dragged out a large tray that contained half a bulls head surrounded by all kinds of veg. Do you fancy a drop of stewed beef he asked. Never seen part of a bulls head in an oven before and couldn't get my answer out straight away. Sit yourself down, grab a spoon and fork and some bread it's ready. Well by the time he had carved some meat off the bulls cheek and ladled some veg and broth into a large soup bowl, my taste buds were vibrating and my mouth watering. I must say, I enjoyed every bit and felt ready to face anything that the remainder of the day had in for me. Of course I didn't question why or how he came to have half a bulls head in his oven.(Eat)


----------



## Varley

Because it was only a small oven?


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sounds like Desperate Dan's cowpies, Cueball.

Had beef cheeks in Spain - delicious but why did I think they came from the cow's ar*e? They seem to be taking off Downunder lately too.

John T


----------



## Kaiser Bill

Ron Stringer said:


> Before we married, I called at my wife's parents' house to collect her for an evening out. Her younger brother was in the kitchen eating a sandwich and he offered me one. When asked what was in it he held it out towards me and said, "Mashed potato."
> 
> He was quite put out when I declined the offer and later told my wife that she should have nothing to do with me because I was too 'stuck up'.


 Jesus, that boy knew a thing or two, you must be stuck up if you don't like mashed potato sarnies.....I bloody adore them. [=P]


----------



## trotterdotpom

That word "sarnie" has a very Savern sound to it. We in the North (my bit at any rate) never used it, the furtherest we got from sandwich was probably "samwidge".

I've never had a mashed potato samwidge but I wouldn't be averse to trying one. Burnt bubble 'n' squeak is great in one.

For a trip down memory lane, I think I'll spew on some bread and wrap it in a bit of paper, then, later tonight, I'll sit in the dark and watch the upcoming lunar eclipse. After a few hours, when the sandwich has gone dry and curly, I'll take a bite and chuck the rest away. It will be just like being at sea.

John T

PS When I was looking up the origin of "sarnie", I read that a Potato Chip (crisp?) sandwich is known as "White Trash Cuisine" in America. Better not tell my Auntie Dorothy that!


----------



## spongebob

A Marmite and crisps bread roll was all the rage at one time.

Bob


----------



## Ron Stringer

Kaiser Bill said:


> Jesus, that boy knew a thing or two, you must be stuck up if you don't like mashed potato sarnies.....I bloody adore them. [=P]


Where I come from, we didn't know what a sarnie was - I never heard the term until I went to sea. We ate butties - jam butties, even chip butties but never _mashed potato_ butties. The lad was about 18 years old, very flat-footed and at least two stones overweight. Must have been the mashed potatoes that did it. (Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Howay, Ron, how could anybody from Manchester be stuck up?

Is that fat kid your brother-in-law now? I'm guessing he's got a sense of humour.

John T

PS I think I first heard the expression "Sarnie" at sea too, probably a Cockney expression that spread throughout, a bit like the Scottish pronunciation of "Wh*re".


----------



## jamesgpobog

A fireroom favorite on USS Mispillion in the Tonkin Gulf, 1972...

1 small can Vienna Sausage

1 pocket knife

1 firebox lighting-off port

Punch a small hole in the top of the can with the knife so the can doesn't explode.

Place can in lighting-off port until hot.

Eat the sausages, discard can.


----------



## Dickyboy

Leftover minced beef. Add whatever you think will taste good, Tomato sauce, sultanas, or whatever, a bit of curry powder &c store in Tupperware box until required. Boil up some Easy cook and basmati rice together, 10 minutes, heat mince mixture through and slop on top of the rice. Open a can of something very cold and enjoy.


----------



## kevjacko

Just done a bit of retro cooking for breakfast. Swiss cheese slices. Thinly sliced cheese between 2 slices of bread, egg washed, and shallow fried. Mrs Kevjacko and kevjacko junior love it.


----------



## ninabaker

As a cadet (always a bit peckish of course) my favourite late night snack was a honey and sardine sandwich. Try it - I know it sounds even odder than cheese and jam - but it is very nutritious.
nina


----------



## kevjacko

ninabaker said:


> As a cadet (always a bit peckish of course) my favourite late night snack was a honey and sardine sandwich. Try it - I know it sounds even odder than cheese and jam - but it is very nutritious.
> nina


Are you absolutely sure you weren't taking mind bending drugs that bring on attacks of the munchies Nina? That's gotta be the oddest sandwich combo I've ever heard of.(Jester)


----------



## Varley

Ahem, ahem. Didn't fancy a lump of coal and a pickled onion to go with it did you?


----------



## OilJiver

Slice a couple of large ripe toms. Loads of salt & black pepper then drench with Yorkshire Rape Seed Oil, (not foreign stuff made from olives).
If you want more kick, add couple of slugs Henderson's. 
Thick slice crusty bread with good wadge of butter.
Only takes a minute.


----------



## kevjacko

OilJiver said:


> Slice a couple of large ripe toms. Loads of salt & black pepper then drench with Yorkshire Rape Seed Oil, (not foreign stuff made from olives).
> If you want more kick, add couple of slugs Henderson's.
> Thick slice crusty bread with good wadge of butter.
> Only takes a minute.


And rape seed oils good for the cholesterol....


----------



## mikeharrison

ninabaker said:


> As a cadet (always a bit peckish of course) my favourite late night snack was a honey and sardine sandwich. Try it - I know it sounds even odder than cheese and jam - but it is very nutritious.
> nina


Cadets were always hungry and many carried their snacking habits on as they rose up the ranks. On the Felixstowe to Europoort Freight Ferries the steward used to put a plate of sandwiches up on the Bridge, to tide the 2/0 over his 6 hour overnight navigating watch.

As 2/0 I was totally incensed to come up to the Bridge and find that the old Man had felt "snackish" and polished off the plate of sandwiches before handing over and heading down to his cabin (and well stocked fridge) for a nights kip. I told him that he might be Old Man, but this was a snack too far. <smile>


----------



## Sandbar

To make the new ones sick, we would offer them sardine and whipped cream sandwiches, or the fat from the boiled corned beef!

Sandbar


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

Ha! When I was an App., my mother always used to pack a very rich fruit cake for me. I would never share it !

My favourite snack / Saturday morning treat is two hot x buns , sliced and toasted , buttered and home made blackberry and apple jam and sliced bananas.

Laurie.


----------



## kevjacko

Thursday's my karate night so I don't cook. However when I get in I do beans with a tin of decent hot dogs chopped up and heated through with them. Then toast one side of a slice of bread, turn over, ladle beans and hot dogs on untoasted side sprinkle with grated cheese and Chuck under grill.
The daughters boyfriend has recently moved in with us. He thinks my cooking' s to 'die for' (ahem so modest) but he loves a Thursday when we go back to basics. Kevjacko junior loves them as well, especially if I do extra so he can have one for breakfast the next day.


----------



## trotterdotpom

Do you chop the sausages with your bare hand?

John T


----------



## spongebob

Sandbar said:


> To make the new ones sick, we would offer them sardine and whipped cream sandwiches, or the fat from the boiled corned beef!
> 
> Sandbar


On the evenings when the cook made his special and very popular chicken chow mien dish for dinner the second mate used to put his head into the saloon and make some off putting remark before going up to the bridge to relieve the mate for his meal. 
At the same time I was relieving the second engineer.
Some of his remarks I recall included "I am so hungry I could eat a buttered toilet seat" and "Have you heard the one about the professional boil sucker" .
Thus we were assured of returns on the meal when our turn came for a later sitting.

Sorry about that if it is about your meal time

Bob


----------



## kevjacko

trotterdotpom said:


> Do you chop the sausages with your bare hand?
> 
> John T


Nooo John I only do that with the pork. 'Chopped pork' geddit ? (Jester)


----------



## septiclecky

kevjacko said:


> Nooo John I only do that with the pork. 'Chopped pork' geddit ? (Jester)


Don't give up your day job to become a comedian(Thumb)


----------



## Samsette

They sell hot dogs in tins, over there?


----------



## kevjacko

Samsette said:


> They sell hot dogs in tins, over there?


They sure do Samsette. Mind you beats Oxford (tinned)sausage anytime, anyone remember them?(Cloud)
We do of course get jars also, along with vac Pac and various other forms of packaged hot dogs.[=P]


----------



## cueball44

In my younger days I took a fancy to snacking on egg on fried bread, nice thick slice with an egg sunny side up, yummy.


----------



## trotterdotpom

kevjacko said:


> They sure do Samsette. Mind you beats Oxford (tinned)sausage anytime, anyone remember them?(Cloud)
> We do of course get jars also, along with vac Pac and various other forms of packaged hot dogs.[=P]


Do you mean those triangular shaped sausages without a skin, often served with tinned tomatoes? Great stuff. You couldn't get that off a bloody bhandari (unless he'd found some in the gash bucket and gobbed all over it).

John T


----------



## Samsette

trotterdotpom said:


> Do you mean those triangular shaped sausages without a skin, often served with tinned tomatoes? Great stuff. You couldn't get that off a bloody bhandari (unless he'd found some in the gash bucket and gobbed all over it).John T


Gor blimey, guv, you sure know how to titillate the old palate.

I introduced German wienerwürstchen to my Mam and Dad, when coming home from National Service, and they were in cans, long cans, sold in the troop train snack bar.


----------



## kevjacko

trotterdotpom said:


> Do you mean those triangular shaped sausages without a skin, often served with tinned tomatoes? Great stuff. You couldn't get that off a bloody bhandari (unless he'd found some in the gash bucket and gobbed all over it).
> 
> John T


Yep they were the ones John. Only ever saw them once, doing NW Euro trading on Br Dragoon. Defo an acquired taste.


----------



## kevjacko

Ok here go's. One I knocked up tonight with stuff I hadad lying in fridge.

Thai noodle soup.
Bunch of spring onions chopped 
small red onion halved and finely sliced 
2 x cloves of garlic finely chopped.
1 x small chili
Cube of fresh ginger finely chopped about half inch square
Teaspoon of Red Thai curry paste
Small carrot finely sliced
Half green or red pepper finely sliced
Couple of mushrooms halved and sliced
1 x slab of medium egg noodles
Pint or so of vegetable or chicken stock
Bunch of fresh coriander chopped

Fry off spring onions, red onions and carrot in a little oil, 
add pepper, ginger and garlic cook through gently few mins
Add stock, mushrooms, chopped chili and curry paste
Break noodles up and add once soup has simmered for about 10 mins.
Once noodles have cooked through season with ground black pepper and salt. Add a couple of drops of fish sauce if u have it.
Finally add chopped coriander.
You can Chuck a bit of cooked chicken or chopped prawns in at this stage if desired.

Honest. This is probably one of the easiest soups you will ever make. You might wanna mess about with the quantities tho. I never measure anything out.


----------



## Ray Mac

trotterdotpom said:


> Do you chop the sausages with your bare hand?
> 
> John T



(Jester)(Jester):sweat::sweatThumb)


----------



## ART6

Reading all (or some) of these posts I am bewildered how so many of you could, after a night out, put together snacks with such exotic recipes. Even without a night out on the ale, by the time I have sunk a couple of stiff whiskeys the best I can do is heat a can of soup, and I have been known to get that wrong -- it is one of those strange laws of physics that a can of Heinz can glue itself to a non-slip pan in a layer of armour plate when left to boil dry. And as for these garlic recipes -- I can't stand the stuff, which might reveal something about me I suppose, because I like black pudding! (Thumb)


----------



## kevjacko

Aye well Art, it's an art form and practice makes perfect. Mrs kevjacko thinks I've had quite enough practice but I keep telling her, use it or lose it.
As for the garlic thing, I sailed with an AB who swore he was allergic to onions. Couldn't stand the taste or the smell and reckoned he would suffer a near anaphylaxis shock if any passed his lips. I assured him at the end of the trip this wasn't the case, he'd been eating them every day as one of the main ingredient in currys, stews, gravys etc. Crucial for taste, thickening, and colouring.[=P](K)


----------



## ART6

One quick snack introduced by my wife is Cheddar cheese, shredded, mixed with a little salad cream and heated in a microwave until it melts, then spread on toast and put under the grill for a few minutes, with a bit of chopped ham on top. Takes ten minutes max, and is very tasty.


----------



## kevjacko

One to many quick snacks last night boys. Crawled in from the pub at 3am and in my state of inebriation cocked an eye at the cold kebab lying on the kitchen bench one of the kids must have bought and not eaten last night.
Now two things here boys n girls, for starters it's a bad sign when your staggering home AFTER your kids who have been out on the sauce themselves. Secondly to demolish their donner kebab a food which you normally wouldn't touch with a barge pole is a sad indictment of your condition, and REALLY I should know better by now.(Cloud)


----------



## trotterdotpom

Sounds like nowt's changed in Geordieland, Kev. We Downunder, on the other hand, cower under the stairs until the wife staggers through the front door at 4 AM, burns some toast, throws up in the kitchen sink and flakes out somewhere. Too dangerous to upset the routine. Enjoy it while you can, Feminism is going to reach you eventually.

John T


----------



## kevjacko

trotterdotpom said:


> Sounds like nowt's changed in Geordieland, Kev. We Downunder, on the other hand, cower under the stairs until the wife staggers through the front door at 4 AM, burns some toast, throws up in the kitchen sink and flakes out somewhere. Too dangerous to upset the routine. Enjoy it while you can, Feminism is going to reach you eventually.
> 
> John T


Haha John, your missus and mine seem to have a few things in common.(Jester)
Only prob now is in the bright sunshine of the day can't really go out in car till after dinner, I'm probably still over the limit.


----------



## kevjacko

Here's a gud un.
Half the quantities if you want.
I took,
6 x skinless chicken legs (use breast if you want)
1 x onion
1 x packet of fajita spice mix
1 x tablespoon ground ***in
1 x tablespoon paprika
1 x tablespoon ground coriander
4 x cloves garlic
1 large jar of tomato passat

Chopped the onion and sweated it off in a saucepan with all the spices for 5 mins. Then add the tomato pasta
Put the chicken legs in a slow cooker, poured all the sauce in and cooked for 4 hours.
After 4 hours remove the chicken legs allow to cool slightly then remove all the meat. Purest back in sauce cook for a further hour.
Sprinkle with cheese
Serve with wraps or nachos.


----------

